# Looking At a PSE Supra. Any good for indoor spot?



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

Found one fora reasonably good trade, Do any of you all have one, How does it stack up to the Mathews Triumph


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

yea real good i would get one


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

Chris Nobody asked you :wink: just kiddin


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

Lookin at this also http://www.elitearchery.com/products/2011-bows/tour/index.php


----------



## longshot95 (Jan 15, 2012)

I am planning on getting one. If I dont ill get a contender elite or dominator pro.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

longshot95 said:


> I am planning on getting one. If I dont ill get a contender elite or dominator pro.


Dang I posted that on my dads account.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Supra above both elite and triumph for me... For te price it can't be beat for a target rig. What level of spot shooting do you do?


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

I might get a hoyt katera.


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

I just shoot for fun but plan on going to ASA in Florida


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

when we going


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

Todd would take us


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Hhaha Dude ASA In FL? They hold that 30mins from me!!


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

athens exceed 300. Hard to beat


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

or new breed eclipse


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Supra is perhaps the best do it all bow on the market today.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

I shoot a custom supra with vendetta cams. I shot the bow as just a regular supra and didnt like the mushhy cams but thats just me. The vendetta cams are pse cam and a half basicly so they never need to be timed and have a better wall and are faster. Im running 60xs with mine and am shooting in the 340s on the 3D coarse.
Id deffently take a look at the supra me first imo.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Our best shooter at 5 spot shoots one


----------



## 60XBowhunter (Jul 15, 2011)

PSE bows are pretty good


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

A big reason people didnt like the Triumph was the fact that when they first came out, the limbs would shift in the pockets on the 2010 models. They had this fixed on the 2011s, but to change limbs, you had to change the whole pocket out with it and you couldnt put the new pockets on the old risers because they changed a few things. 

I would defiantly say that the supra is an awesome shooting bow. And it looks pretty darn good too. haha.


----------



## pseshooter15 (Jan 24, 2012)

ya pse bows are awesome and i want to get the supra i am a target shooter u can see my pse bow set up on my album on my profile but i really want the supra but a guy i know has one and he said it is very palm sensitive any one eles notice this ?????????


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

It's a narrow grip so it may be, just tape it if it is


----------

